# Be honest: Have you/Do you buy books just based on the cover?



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll look at a book with a interestin cover but I will read either the first two pages or will look at the lil synopsis thingy


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Initially an interesting book cover will attract my attention, as will a clever title...but then I'm more drawn to straightforward book covers. I usually flip to the center and read at random, especially if it's by an author I'm unfamiliar with. If the passage doesn't speak to me, I skip over to the last page and give the book one final chance.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Sometimes i will get a book if the cover grabs my attention.Mainly it will be only authors i know and like.But usually i read the summary on the back cover,or the first two or three pages,to see if i like it first.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

Sorta. The cover of the book is what makes me read the description of it. If the description is good then I know my instincts are on point!


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

For me it's all about the title and the synopsis. The cover on most of my favorite books suck, but it having an obscure cover is often a sign that I'll like it lol.


----------



## madame cabanis (Jul 23, 2010)

Honestly? I rarely buy books when I can download them. But whenever I do buy books, I have to research every bit and piece about it. As in, I generally read an extensive summary and critique on it. I don't know why. I tend to do this with movies, exhibitions, shows, etc. as well. I feel the compulsion to believe that I'm "getting my money and time's worth."


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

No, never, but it's only because I haven't seen any terrifyingly interesting covers to begin with. I probably would otherwise; randomly choosing books can be a lovely way to find a new fascinating author or storyline but I much prefer downloading them.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

MonieJ said:


> I'll look at a book with a interestin cover but I will read either the first two pages or will look at the lil synopsis thingy


Oh, that reminds me of another point, I'm usually paranoid about trying to read much of the content inside at first as well, since I don't know if it's too acceptable within the store's policy, so I kind of hate that, if I do want to check out a book inside to get a better idea of it, I rapidly scan it, being very conscious of how long I have it in my hand, in case some clerk says "Excuse me, miss, you can't do that here", which has happened to me sometimes, thus why I'm somewhat justified in watching out for it, but it's so so scary if it happens.


----------



## lizziebaby420 (Apr 15, 2010)

personally, i read the back cover.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I did this once. The book was alright, the cover's still freaking awesome to me.


----------



## life support (Feb 19, 2011)

i will look at a book's cover and the writing on the back of it, which is technically still on its cover. so i suppose yes, most of the time.


----------



## Yourlovelyquinn (Mar 20, 2011)

I do sometimes. Mostly because it's pleasing to the eye. I've actually found some really awesome books that way, and maybe like 3 or 4 I didn't like.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

*NEVER!*

It's bizarre to me when people do. Bizarre. I am a snob about lit though...very much a snob


----------



## ladybugxD (Mar 19, 2011)

Lokkye said:


> I look at the back cover, read a bit of the description, if it's not covered with plastic, I open the book and look at some of the things written in it. If the main story interests me and if I can afford it then I buy, People who buy because of the cover are superficial.


I do the same thing. I used to do that, to buy books based on the cover but not anymore. now I read what is written on the covers and I learned -*not to judge a book by it's cover*-


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

I must admit to doing this although I try not to. Something will catch my eye and it's a compulsion, I think.

The last book I did that with ended up being one of my favorite fiction novels. Water for Elephants by Sarah Gruin. Another one was The Red Tent by Anita Dimant. Both very good books.

What I usually do is read the back discription and the first page or two. Usually that is enough for me to know if it will hold my intrest. I like to buy them on Amazon and read a bit of it before I buy them. That's fun...I can get caught up in skimming books forever!


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes - unless its from an author I like I think an interesting cover is the first pull in a bookshop


----------

